# Recovery after hard fall?



## mypaltrooper (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm just looking for ways to ease pain the fastest after a hard fall?

Monday I was warming up a horse who was about to go on a trail. She hadn't been ridden in a while, and had tons of energy. We were doing some work in the arena, and I was letting her run a little bit when I started to feel like I was leaning too much. I started to slow her down too gain my balance. Next thing I knew my left foot was touching the ground and all I could do was try to climb back on a galloping horse. Too little too late because in the next second I was on the ground. All that hurt was my butt A LOT, but I didn't think it was that bad. I just figured my butt would hurt for the rest of the week.

I woke up yesterday (day after) in so much pain, but I still had a full day of riding and working. Last night I laid in my bed on the verge of tears and in so much pain I thought I was going to throw up. I finally fell asleep. I'm trying to help my body heal as quickly as possible because I can't ride at all right now. I just don't know what to do for myself!

My right angle hurts, my butt hurts so bad and I can't put any pressure on the right side of it (where i actually landed), my entire back (lower back up to my shoulders and neck) is sore, and my right wrist hurts a lot too. 

Any tips??


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would go to the emergency room or an urgent care clinic. If you are in that much pain there could be something broken or a muscle torn. Take it from someone who has a tendency to resist going to the ER, waiting makes it worse. 

In the meantime though, if you can stretch at all or do some basic yoga that might help. Hot baths maybe. Take some advil and magnesium, it will probably help.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SorrelHorse has it covered, go get checked out, just in case, don't want to be paying the bill for not getting looked at, by that I mean have you seen how many oldies like me are in pain....often because we did not get things sorted out when they happened.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would not be stretching for a bit. do little. rest, hot soaks, good food, good hydration. stetching comes a bit later. and that's only IF there are no broken bones or actually torn muscles. stretching torn muslces makes things worse.


----------

